# doggie diet...



## smellsea (Jan 13, 2010)

ever since i got home my dog has become really spoiled and won't eat just dry food (thanks dad). so now i have a hard time getting him to eat when i don't have the dollar for a can of wet food. sometimes i mix melted butter and garlic into his food, wich i'm sure isn't so healthy, but he isn't even finishing what i give him now even when i do that. im thinking maybe just leave the food out untill he just gets hungry enough to eat it? also when i do the butter thing and he doesn't eat it i need to trash it and it's wasted dog food. any one have this problem with their dog and how did you solve it?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, just leave the dry food out. Don't give him scraps from the table, he'll eventually go to the food when he gets hungry. Do that for a while, and then you can start feeding him on a regular schedule if that's what you do. Also if he is the begging type, shoo him away when he begs. Now I'm not an animal abuser or anything ya'll, I even shoo my other friends away when they try to get some of my food, not just my dog. He'll eventually get the idea that the dog food is his food and that's what he gets.


----------



## nick (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah, butter and garlic, especially garlic, not so good. you can scramble some eggs up, along with mixed veggies. you could also try just gettin the food soft by letting it sit in water for a bit.

imo, i don't like free feeding. my dog was free-fed before i got here and now he takes forever to finish it. if you do free feed, just give him whatever amount he's supposed to get for the day

here's a link with stuff you can put in it, its in recipe form but you could add any of em to the kibble..

http://dog-care.suite101.com/article.cfm/homemade_dog_food_recipes


----------



## smellsea (Jan 13, 2010)

well i do what i did when i was on the road with him but then he used to finish i guess because he knew he had a long day ahead of him. i give him 5 handfuls in the morning and 5 handfuls at night. he doesn't beg from ME, knows better than that. my folks will give him things even if he isnt begging. i thought garlic was good for them? i do the raw egg thing once every two weeks...
shit i was giving him garlic for a while i thought it was good for his immune system. i think maybe i'll feed him and if he doesn't finish, i'll take it away and give it to him again at dinner time, instead of just leaving it for him to pick out of.


----------



## nick (Jan 13, 2010)

i've heard mixed things about garlic as well. i knew people who fed it for anti flea/tick reasons.

yeah, i guess just give him the leftovers from the morning. he'll figure it out.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 14, 2010)

It depends on the breed of the dog, and how big the dog is and how much garlic you're giving him.


----------



## smellsea (Jan 14, 2010)

he weighs about 45-50 lbs, aussie shepard mixed w/ border collie. hm. at one point when i lived in s. phill and all the cats in the neighborhood were infested with fleas i was giving him a clove every 2-3 days. mother fucker still got fleas! now i give him about 1 a week.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 14, 2010)

He should be fine then. Just make sure that it is cooked garlic and avoid powder as much as possible. raw garlic (and any form of onion) are toxic for dogs, and theyll develop hemolytic anemia...It kills off the red blood cells... But you'd have to feed him quite a large amount for that to happen. It has been known to get rid of fleas though. I havent heard anything about ticks, but fleas yes. My stepmoms a vet, and I volunteer at her work every now and then. Thats how I know so much about it.


----------



## Franny (Jan 25, 2010)

Dogs don't like dry food once they know how much it sucks. Trust me, I've eaten it. I know I'm weird, but I can 100% assure you that dry food is shit.

Dogs aren't genetically programmed to eat dehydrated old corn-filled crap. And wet food isn't all that much better, just more palatable. Ideally a dog should be eating raw meat and veggies (but that can get expensive unless one of you is an awesome hunter).

Putting some water in the kibble and letting it get soft can help, but it's not great for their teeth. They need something rough to clean them. Ideally it would be raw bone (which doesn't splinter like cooked bone does), but sticks that aren't too sappy are good if he'll chew them. Butter isn't terrible, but some sort of vegetable oil might be healthier. The amount of garlic you're giving him is fine for his size.

A few other cheap things that have gotten my spoiled dog to eat kibble- overcooked rice mixed in, chopped up veggies mixed in, and canned pumpkin, just a couple spoonfuls mixed with some water to make thick broth. Pumpkin is way cheaper than dog food and generally healthier. With dogs that are being REALLY picky, I stir in just a spoonful of wet cat food. The stinkier the better. That almost always works.


----------



## FLAPJACK (Mar 8, 2010)

actually garlic is really good for dogs, and chopping some up to put in their food is a really great idea. it helps keep ticks and fleas away, keeps their teeth n mouth less stinky and makes their coat really nice. also a pinch of tobacco will get rid of worms and/or keep them away


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 8, 2010)

It's near fucking impossible for me to keep my dog on a consistent diet. 
I usually get him Taste of the Wild or Natural Balance. 
One of the things to consider while traveling with a dog is, the higher quality the food, the less they have to process to get what they need, lessening your (or their) pack weight.


----------



## HillBilly (Mar 10, 2010)

nick said:


> yeah, butter and garlic, especially garlic, not so good.


 
alot of people think that garlic is bad for dogs because its in the same family as onions, wich are definately bad for dogs. Garlic in not bad for dogs, it is a natural way to keep fleas and most other parasites away from your dog. My dog is about 50 pounds and I give him 3 or 4 cloves of garlic chopped up in him food every couple of days. The amount of garlic you give to your dog depends on his or her weight. This is alot better than feeding your dog pesticides or putting pesticided on your dog's fur [in my opinion anyways].


----------



## Ravie (Mar 10, 2010)

Damn it guys! I dont care what anyone says about garlic being good for dogs, ITS NOT. it eats away at their digestive system. they are carnivores NOT like people who can pretty much eat any old garbage. So dont feed him garlic and the butter thing, isnt good for anyone and will probably cause heart problems later with him. remember, its just like seeing some 200lb 12 year old kid at mcdonalds and his mom is buying a super sized meal for him. Just because he says he wont eat anything else doesnt mean you should kill off his health to make him happy or because you dont want him to be hungry.

I had to work with my dog alot on food because she doesnt eat much on the road and the only dog food she can eat is organic corn-free dry dog food. Corn is horrible for dogs by the way and is the main ingrediant in 90% of dog food brands. 

But she was raised on only dry dog food, then i housed up for a year with my dad because he was ill. He would take any leftovers from our meals, heat it up, and mix it with dry dog food. Luna had this for a year, every day. Now after i moved out and my dad passed she refused to eat anything dry and not human food. She's already a thin-tall built dog who burns alot of calories and it made me worry about her losing weight. Instead of doing what normal people would do like feeding her scraps of every meal i got, I started just putting some warm tap water in her dry dog food and mixing it until it created a kind of gravy. now she could eat healthy and enjoy her food. I fed her that for about a week then switched back to normal dry. It wasnt as huge as a transision from awesome food to crap dry food so she started eating dry food again as normal. if this doesnt work, have dry food available at all times but dont feed him anything else. he'll get the point and start eating once he's hungry. dogs can go days without food and still be healthy, dont stress, just get him off that spoiled ass crap.

The real trick is after you train him to eat dry again is to NEVER feed him human food and dont let anyone else feed him it either. Then he'll forget what it ever tasted like and the begging will stop.

As for adding things to his food for health or extra road calories(after he's back used to eatign dry food) is once a month find some raw meat without any seasoning and mix it in with his food. It's a good kick of protien and a dogs digestion track is made to handle even spoiled raw meat. just be sure to be stern and control what your dog eats. it could make him live years longer.

So what to avoid feeding your dog:
-raw garlic
-corn filler dog food
-bread(they recieve no nutrients and its crap food for them. could also cause damage or diabetes in animals)
-flavorings: pepper, garlic, sauces, salt, spicy things
-veggies: just because they are good for you doesnt mean they're good for the dog. canines are carnivores, their bodies arent meant to have some dirty kid shoving broccoli down their throat because you think it will cure or avoid an ailment just because you heard your hippy friend that does too much acid talk about natural animal health.
-oils: nothing fried, no butter, salad dressing, bacon grease, anything like that will cause painful diarhea and stomache lining damage.
-anything the dog wont eat dont force to feed them either, no matter who told you it was good for them. dogs are very basic and know pretty much what there body cant handle.


Things good to feed your furry friend:

-dry dog food with absolutely or barely any corn: most "working breed" dogs such as boarder collies, german shepards, labs, and golden retrievers are actually allergic to corn causing skin irritation/vomiting/hair falling out/ripping their own fur out. Plus, it's just a useless vegetable, it holds no nutrients and cant even be digested by people or animals. It's genetically altered so much its only a "filler" so dog food companies make more dog food out of barely any useful foods for dogs like meat and dairy that is used in factories.
dog food without corn is more expensive but makes a huge difference.

-Once and a while(once a month is good) throw a handful of raw, unseasoned meat like hamburger meat or a piece of raw steak into their dry dog food. feeding them more than once a month however may lead to extreme meat cravings so dont spoil them. And avoid pork, it carries worms.

-if your dog gets fleas, just give him a goddamn flea bath and steal some liquid flea protectant. dont force your dog to eat garlic and smell like pochouli because you "heard" it was good for them. it's not. normally if they dont want to eat it its because they shouldnt. Fucking hippy. dogs are domesticated animals that have been using chemicals to keep pest free for a long fucking time. Just because they're chemicals doesnt mean they will hurt your dog. most chemicals derive from plants anyways.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 11, 2010)

HillBilly said:


> alot of people think that garlic is bad for dogs because its in the same family as onions, wich are definately bad for dogs. Garlic in not bad for dogs, it is a natural way to keep fleas and most other parasites away from your dog. My dog is about 50 pounds and I give him 3 or 4 cloves of garlic chopped up in him food every couple of days. The amount of garlic you give to your dog depends on his or her weight. This is alot better than feeding your dog pesticides or putting pesticided on your dog's fur [in my opinion anyways].



Why do people not read the whole thread.
This subject has already been commented on by someone with correct information.


----------



## Poking Victim (Mar 11, 2010)

I've offended so many people by telling them my dog doesn't eat the shit they want to feed him. It's hard for me not to get mad when so many people know nothing about canine nutrition. 
So I'm taking to just telling them he has grain allergies.


----------



## smellsea (May 6, 2010)

awesome, thank you. i basically just gave him a big fuck you and just started giving him dry food twice a day, he has learned to like it again.
when jacksonville gave him the nastiest biteing fleas ever i used teatree to keep them at bay, it works for like 6 hours, then dipped him in the ocean when i got the chance and they were gone the next day. actually he jumped into the ocean his own danm self after some birds and once i realized the fleas were gone i dipped him the next day just to make sure and they didnt come back.
telling yuppies that hamburger buns are bad for your dog gets really old really quick. when you tell them i am trying to train him to only take food from me, they do this thing where they cock their head to the side, look at him and say in this "this is the voice i talk to my dog with" voice "BUTHELOOKSSOHUNGRYYYY". ugh, i just take it and tell them i will feed it to him later and throw it to the birds.
also i really need to choose a steady dog food. i use beneful, but i'm not sure how great that is for him.


So what to avoid feeding your dog:
-raw garlic
-corn filler dog food
-bread(they recieve no nutrients and its crap food for them. could also cause damage or diabetes in animals)
-flavorings: pepper, garlic, sauces, salt, spicy things
-veggies: just because they are good for you doesnt mean they're good for the dog. canines are carnivores, their bodies arent meant to have some dirty kid shoving broccoli down their throat because you think it will cure or avoid an ailment just because you heard your hippy friend that does too much acid talk about natural animal health.
-oils: nothing fried, no butter, salad dressing, bacon grease, anything like that will cause painful diarhea and stomache lining damage.
-anything the dog wont eat dont force to feed them either, no matter who told you it was good for them. dogs are very basic and know pretty much what there body cant handle.


Things good to feed your furry friend:

-dry dog food with absolutely or barely any corn: most "working breed" dogs such as boarder collies, german shepards, labs, and golden retrievers are actually allergic to corn causing skin irritation/vomiting/hair falling out/ripping their own fur out. Plus, it's just a useless vegetable, it holds no nutrients and cant even be digested by people or animals. It's genetically altered so much its only a "filler" so dog food companies make more dog food out of barely any useful foods for dogs like meat and dairy that is used in factories.
dog food without corn is more expensive but makes a huge difference.

-Once and a while(once a month is good) throw a handful of raw, unseasoned meat like hamburger meat or a piece of raw steak into their dry dog food. feeding them more than once a month however may lead to extreme meat cravings so dont spoil them. And avoid pork, it carries worms.

-if your dog gets fleas, just give him a goddamn flea bath and steal some liquid flea protectant. dont force your dog to eat garlic and smell like pochouli because you "heard" it was good for them. it's not. normally if they dont want to eat it its because they shouldnt. Fucking hippy. dogs are domesticated animals that have been using chemicals to keep pest free for a long fucking time. Just because they're chemicals doesnt mean they will hurt your dog. most chemicals derive from plants anyways.


----------



## SpaceCadet (May 6, 2010)

Ravie said:


> So what to avoid feeding your dog:
> -raw garlic
> -veggies: just because they are good for you doesnt mean they're good for the dog. canines are carnivores, their bodies arent meant to have some dirty kid shoving broccoli down their throat because you think it will cure or avoid an ailment just because you heard your hippy friend that does too much acid talk about natural animal health.


 
Is this just opinion or fact? 

I know that, for sure, garlic given in the right amount can help your dog. Garlic can be used to fight infection, fungus, bacteria (internal and external) and parasites (tapeworms). It can also be used as an antiseptic, if crushed and diluted in olive oil. It will help fight ear mites and ear infections. Don't forget the fact that it boosts the immune system. Don;t get me wrong, feed your dog a lot of fresh garlic and it will have problems. But for a 50 pound pup, one clove will not harm it.

And as for veggies. A dog can't/won't live on primarily veggies but can be served veggies with it's daily food. They say that you can give a dog about 20% veggies and the rest regular, dry dog food. This doesn't mean that you dog can go vegan but it does mean that it can eat veggies. Vitamins, antioxidants and fiber...these things must be horrible for your dog, right? Vegetables such as leaf lettuce, broccoli, green beans, cauliflower, carrots, and squash can all be a part of your dog's diet. Most vets will recommend vegetables as part of an obese dogs diet. Some dogs will actually enjoy a frozen carrot on a hot day. Onions are still bad though. Don't give your dog those.

Feel free to PM me if you feel any of my info is incorrect and I will be happy to show you in books where it says this.


----------



## Mor (May 11, 2010)

Other foods dogs shouldn't eat:

grapes
chocolate
cooked chicken bones or any cooked bones. 

Raw bones are fine


----------

